# I've lost my jumping spider, please help



## Spaceinmyhead (Jul 9, 2020)

I only got him a few days ago (his name is Sheldon), but when I came down this morning he didn't come up to greet me as normal. I thought this was weird but I figured he must be doing spider stuff and let him be. But when he still didn't come out to see what I was doing (which he normally does), I opened his cage and started to check around. I got all of the decorations out and checked every nook and cranny, but he wasn't anywhere. I had seen him last night before he'd gone to sleep, but it's like he's vanished into thin air. I didn't leave the door open and I'd made sure there weren't any spaces for him to get through. Can someone help me try to find him? He's tiny so it may be totally impossible, but I still want to try.


----------



## Lucky123 (Jul 9, 2020)

Spaceinmyhead said:


> I only got him a few days ago (his name is Sheldon), but when I came down this morning he didn't come up to greet me as normal. I thought this was weird but I figured he must be doing spider stuff and let him be. But when he still didn't come out to see what I was doing (which he normally does), I opened his cage and started to check around. I got all of the decorations out and checked every nook and cranny, but he wasn't anywhere. I had seen him last night before he'd gone to sleep, but it's like he's vanished into thin air. I didn't leave the door open and I'd made sure there weren't any spaces for him to get through. Can someone help me try to find him? He's tiny so it may be totally impossible, but I still want to try.


Jumpers can squeeze through small spaces but judging by the size of your ventilation holes he shouldn't have escaped, unless there was another obvious way out. I would have just left it because if you're jumper was molting removing the decor would have disturbed him, they make there nests in tiny creases, by the looks of it your enclosure is too big, he was probably just hiding. Also, you should never react like this just because it did not great you, you potentially injured the spider by removing the decor and digging around. Also check the substrate (look only), I've had one jumper create a nest underground. I wouldn't worry about finding him unless you are sure he escaped. Could you post a full picture of his enclosure and let me know what species he is?


----------



## basin79 (Jul 9, 2020)

Your jumper could be easily hiding in the bark, or under a leaf and you would see him.


----------



## Spaceinmyhead (Jul 9, 2020)

Lucky123 said:


> Jumpers can squeeze through small spaces but judging by the size of your ventilation holes he shouldn't have escaped, unless there was another obvious way out. I would have just left it because if you're jumper was molting removing the decor would have disturbed him, they make there nests in tiny creases, by the looks of it your enclosure is too big, he was probably just hiding. Also, you should never react like this just because it did not great you, you potentially injured the spider by removing the decor and digging around. Also check the substrate (look only), I've had one jumper create a nest underground. I wouldn't worry about finding him unless you are sure he escaped. Could you post a full picture of his enclosure and let me know what species he is?


Heres a picture of his enclosure, but he was just a baby so I wasn't really able to identify what species he was. The little holes I was worried about were the ones on the door, where there's a bit of a hinge. I'm hoping he's just molting in a little crevice though. And I'll be sure to not panic like this in the future, this is my first spider so thank you for the advice.


----------



## basin79 (Jul 9, 2020)

Spaceinmyhead said:


> Heres a picture of his enclosure, but he was just a baby so I wasn't really able to identify what species he was. The little holes I was worried about were the ones on the door, where there's a bit of a hinge. I'm hoping he's just molting in a little crevice though. And I'll be sure to not panic like this in the future, this is my first spider so thank you for the advice.


Jumpers make a web pockey/hammock to shelter/moult in. And they make it up high. He won't be moulting. He'll be just hidden.


----------



## Lucky123 (Jul 9, 2020)

Spaceinmyhead said:


> Heres a picture of his enclosure, but he was just a baby so I wasn't really able to identify what species he was. The little holes I was worried about were the ones on the door, where there's a bit of a hinge. I'm hoping he's just molting in a little crevice though. And I'll be sure to not panic like this in the future, this is my first spider so thank you for the advice.


Sorry if I came across as a little angry, I've also overreacted before, but everyone learns from their mistakes. Generally jumpers like to get as high as they can so you might see him on a wall or on the celling, they also love sunlight so you might find him resting on a windowsill, or maybe in a plant. One way to find out if he escaped or not is to put his enclosure under a light the doesn't give off a ton of heat, and wait for him to come out. If he doesn't do not jump to conclusions because he might be molting and when the do they generally don't come out for a while.


----------



## Spaceinmyhead (Jul 9, 2020)

Lucky123 said:


> Sorry if I came across as a little angry, I've also overreacted before, but everyone learns from their mistakes. Generally jumpers like to get as high as they can so you might see him on a wall or on the celling, they also love sunlight so you might find him resting on a windowsill, or maybe in a plant. One way to find out if he escaped or not is to put his enclosure under a light the doesn't give off a ton of heat, and wait for him to come out. If he doesn't do not jump to conclusions because he might be molting and when the do they generally don't come out for a while.


It's okay! And I've put his enclosure under a light, so now I'll just wait. I'll keep an eye on the walls and windows just in case. Thank you very much for your help, and I'll update you


----------

